

A probability based processor - sankara
http://www.technologyreview.in/computing/26055/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous submissions on the same subject:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1617639> <\- identical

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1614085> <\- identical, with comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1611663> <\- different

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1610900> <\- very different

